
Unison: A new distributed programming language - simonpure
https://youtu.be/gCWtkvDQ2ZI
======
RenRav
[https://github.com/unisonweb/unison](https://github.com/unisonweb/unison)

Didn't see a link anywhere so here.

~~~
lioeters
Recent discussion:

Unison – A statically-typed purely functional language

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20807997](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20807997)

